#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 關於論壇的狼叫聲....

## 胡狼烏加

好像是只要換頁面就會有美妙的狼叫聲的功能~~
雖然是很喜歡但是因為烏加使用電腦的時間大多是在晚上或半夜
有時電腦課也會偷上
但是常常被狼叫聲嚇到(因為會半夜突然很大聲)
有時候聽音樂也會造成困擾...
更不用說電腦課的時候.....(丟臉哪!!!!)
因為電腦的聲音是直接從主機的音響發出來
所以有時候真的關不掉=="

是不是可以想辦法換成可自由開關的音效呢??
這樣才不會常常被嚇到(←膽小)

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 好像是只要換頁面就會有美妙的狼叫聲的功能~~


= =|||

那是有獸寄私人訊息給你啦... , 狼王為了避免"阻擋廣告視窗軟體"把提示給檔掉 
因此裝了狼嚎聲。

不是每次換頁面都會有...囧"

(不過我也會被嚇到說 , 但不嚇到還真的不會去注意到訊息^^")

----------


## 狼王白牙

如同 小狼狼 所說, 那是收到私訊了

盡快把私訊閱讀過, 聲音就不會再發出了

論壇收到私訊時的通知聲, 目前無法手動關閉

----------


## 胡狼烏加

喔喔~~原來是私訊阿....=="
誤會大了.....
所以只要我沒看的話就會一直發出聲音是吧??
之前都沒發現之間的關聯，真是不好意思。
不過還是希望能夠調音量...因為晚上聽很大聲(有一次還嚇到家人.....)
謝謝大家的解答喔~~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

滿希望能調小聲點+1 @@
不然怕晚上用 突然發出狼嗥 老媽會衝出來砍狼(砍偶這隻狼)囧"

----------


## 狼王白牙

那.... 有時間的話再製作一個試試看

目前看來有部份反映太大聲,  或是不像狼嗥...

----------


## 神谷翼

有一次我偷用就是因為這個叫聲差點被發現...

所以呢~
我也是調小聲+1

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------

